# Pier Cobia Strategy



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm wondering about the success rate of the (half-dozen to 20) guys who run down the pier and fling their jigs en masse when someone calls "first shot" (or not).

Is that a better strategy than staying put? It seems like inevitably the school of fishermen come running back right where they came from and desperately fling too late again.

I'm guessing that it's more about the excitement of the chase than it is about actually hooking up?


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

If you were fishing with another person on the pier it would be ideal to work the pier rats in tag team fashion. 

Station a good distance apart down the pier and which ever team member sees a cobia, on a pre-arranged signal the other team member hollers "first shot" while casting blindly and pointing/yelling repeatedly "there he is!' This action will send all the pier rats running in a frenzy to where there is no ling. thus leaving the other team member unimpeded with a shot at the ling swimming too him.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Gator McKlusky said:


> If you were fishing with another person on the pier it would be ideal to work the pier rats in tag team fashion.
> 
> Station a good distance apart down the pier and which ever team member sees a cobia, on a pre-arranged signal the other team member hollers "first shot" while casting blindly and pointing/yelling repeatedly "there he is!' This action will send all the pier rats running in a frenzy to where there is no ling. thus leaving the other team member unimpeded with a shot at the ling swimming too him.


That, my friend, was some good stuff!!!! Lol!!!! Would've kept that a secret. Ha ha!!


----------



## Jun1or (Oct 17, 2010)

Gator McKlusky said:


> If you were fishing with another person on the pier it would be ideal to work the pier rats in tag team fashion.
> 
> Station a good distance apart down the pier and which ever team member sees a cobia, on a pre-arranged signal the other team member hollers "first shot" while casting blindly and pointing/yelling repeatedly "there he is!' This action will send all the pier rats running in a frenzy to where there is no ling. thus leaving the other team member unimpeded with a shot at the ling swimming too him.


how do others being next to you impede your shot?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Since you can open carry while partaking in fishing activities, I walk on the pier w/ a Glock on my side and an AR hanging. I have a 12 gauge strapped to my back and while I am walking around I talk to myself quite a bit and argue w/myself....fer some reason people tend to stay away from me...


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Jason said:


> Since you can open carry while partaking in fishing activities, I walk on the pier w/ a Glock on my side and an AR hanging. I have a 12 gauge strapped to my back and while I am walking around I talk to myself quite a bit and argue w/myself....fer some reason people tend to stay away from me...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! This is the strategy of the century


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Jason said:


> Since you can open carry while partaking in fishing activities, I walk on the pier w/ a Glock on my side and an AR hanging. I have a 12 gauge strapped to my back and while I am walking around I talk to myself quite a bit and argue w/myself....fer some reason people tend to stay away from me...


People just can't stand downwind of you ,that's all ....Doncha know were all packing something that can kill out there.......jkn


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Since you can open carry while partaking in fishing activities, I walk on the pier w/ a Glock on my side and an AR hanging. I have a 12 gauge strapped to my back and while I am walking around I talk to myself quite a bit and argue w/myself....fer some reason people tend to stay away from me...


I just eat raw oysters, chili and maybe some broccoli the night before. Works upwind too!


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Corned beef and cabbage would certainly guarantee a wide berth at the rail...lol. GT


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Jason said:


> Since you can open carry while partaking in fishing activities, I walk on the pier w/ a Glock on my side and an AR hanging. I have a 12 gauge strapped to my back and while I am walking around I talk to myself quite a bit and argue w/myself....fer some reason people tend to stay away from me...


Wont help u catch a fish. U need a diffrent gun for that.:whistling:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Jason said:


> Since you can open carry while partaking in fishing activities, I walk on the pier w/ a Glock on my side and an AR hanging. I have a 12 gauge strapped to my back and while I am walking around I talk to myself quite a bit and argue w/myself....fer some reason people tend to stay away from me...


Wont help u catch a fish. U need a diffrent gun for that.:whistling: And not a radar gun.:shifty:


----------

